
Container Orchestrator Shootout - smb06
https://netsil.com/blog/kubernetes-vs-docker-vs-mesosphere/
======
alpb
I think you shared this yesterday, and the day before, too. If you don't want
your domain to be flagged as spam, you probably need to stop posting. :)

~~~
gillh
Small number of reposts are ok IMO.

~~~
alpb
I've learned my lesson about voting rings and reposting on HN the hard way. I
wouldn't recommend it. If you continuously upvote the same OP's stories,
you'll certainly end up in a voting ring and your votes will stop counting.

